# Dating Threads



## JLB (Nov 19, 2006)

Doug:

With this version is it possible to include the date of the first post, the date the thread started, on the thread menus?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

I think there may be a hack or two to the code that can do this - it's not there in the provided vBulletin code.

I'm in the middle of trying to get an updated version of vB ready, so am not looking to complicate things with extra hacks at the moment.


----------



## JLB (Nov 19, 2006)

Okey Dokey


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with Jim that that feature would be a nice addition to the board. Can you think about it for the future?


----------



## Pat H (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, darn, what a disappointment this thread is. I thought it was about dating!


----------



## shagnut (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought maybe somebody was trying to hook me up!!  shaggy


----------



## debraxh (Nov 21, 2006)

And I thought it was about what to wear on a date


----------

